# what's liquids have you killed a keyboard with



## steelbeard (Aug 12, 2009)

Following a recent 'splash.... SHIT!..... {fizzle}.... BUGGER!!' incident at the PC of one of our well-known FA greats (link below)

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/882339/

What other liquids have people managed to kill keyboards with, or any computing equipment for that matter??


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 12, 2009)

I wouldn't say that's a FA great.  Popular, but not a great.  

I've not killed my computing equipment with any liquid.  

Also, the 's on the end of what should not be there.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 12, 2009)

i am not at liberty to say~


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 12, 2009)

None. I've had the same keyboard for nine years. 

Also: I've never heard of that person before.


----------



## Morroke (Aug 12, 2009)

None, I don't try to drink upside down over my keyboard.


----------



## tox-foxx (Aug 12, 2009)

I didn't do it, but my brother spilled champagne or something all over it. Why he had champagne, I have no idea. ;/


----------



## Kanye East (Aug 12, 2009)

I spilled some arnold palmer on my comp just this very night! Luckily it survived the attack. 

On a side note my keyboard looks like shit and I heard you can just throw it into the dishwasher and let it properly dry and it'll be kosher. Can someone C/D this?




HarleyParanoia said:


> i am not at liberty to say~


 

lol


----------



## Matt (Aug 12, 2009)

hot water and chemicals don't work well with circuits. I wouldn't try it.


----------



## Sora-kun (Aug 12, 2009)

While opening a can of coke a little bit splashed onto my keyboard. Was a little sticky for a while, but it was fine.

Holy shit! A furry's keyboard that was sticky but NOT from spooge! Call the press!


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 12, 2009)

I've never been retarded enough to accidentally a drink on my keyboard. I always prevent those accidents. I did blow my load and get some on the screen and keyboard once when I was having a cyber session that has yet to be topped though. And yeah, it was my own stupid fault because I forgot to just put a sock on my shit first, but then again it sorta just happened out of the blue and by the time I realized it I was almost there and was like "ah, fuck it".


----------



## Matt (Aug 12, 2009)

speaking of furry keyboard...


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 12, 2009)

I've never gotten anything in a keyboard. I'm very neat around computers.


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 12, 2009)

Never spill fanta on a keyboard
I acts as a food source for a really agressive and difficult to get rid of fungus.


----------



## metalhead_wolfie (Aug 12, 2009)

i ahve spilled battery acid in one,(don't ask how)

ahh it is amusing to literly over a few hours watch it eat it away XD


----------



## Yandere (Aug 12, 2009)

I ALMOST spilled tons of Pepsi in my keyboard not long ago.....


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 12, 2009)

well i didnt exactly KILL it,m but it nerly gave me a heart attack... all my musics on my netbook, so i attach it to the steroi in the bathroom (dont have a cd-burner!) so i reach to skip it and suddenly the musics frozen. i have to jump out of the shower and wrestle the battery off the machine to forceshutdown it. i let it sit for half an hour and pray when i turn it back on and find i didnt do any lasting damage -.-

crisis averted.


----------



## fwLogCGI (Aug 12, 2009)

I haven't killed any keyboards.


----------



## Telnac (Aug 12, 2009)

I've only succeeded in killing a keyboard with Dr. Pepper.  Can was cold, had condensation in the outside so when it picked up it, it slipped out of my hands and landed upside down in the center of the keyboard.  Death was instantaneous.

But overall, I've been pleasantly surprised by the resiliency of most keyboards to damage from beverages.  I've spilled tea, soda, water, hard cider, saki and even gin on keyboards and they all lived.  Dr. Pepper was the only thing that proved lethal.

May that be a lesson to us all.


----------



## Adamada (Aug 12, 2009)

Can't say I've ever spilled liquid on my keyboard, but I have gotten barbecue sauce in it before.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Aug 12, 2009)

I've never spilled a drink on my keyboards, not in my ENTIRE history of computers.  Mom did a Pepsi on one once however.

I have gotten small gobs of pizza sauce or mayo on the keyboard but that was easy enough to clean.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 12, 2009)

inb4 cum
Oh, wait. Already mentioned.


Tea and puke for me.
Not simultaneously, of course. I don't hate Orange Pekoe that much.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Aug 12, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Not simultaneously, of course. I don't hate Orange Pekoe that much.


 
How do you puke on a keyboard?  Aim away!


----------



## Sernion (Aug 12, 2009)

I once killed my laptop with a glass of iced tea.

I never drink anything when I'm using my laptop ever since.


----------



## Irreverent (Aug 12, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> None. I've had the same keyboard for nine years.



Eewww!  That's just gross.....

I have spilled EVERYTHING on keyboards over the years.  I've dropped more coffees, Cokes, Chardonnays, Merlots, Beer, Tequila than probably anyone else alive.  Course I've been doing it longer too.

What's really embarrassing is when its a keyboard in a rack in a data centre.    The server guys get so pissy when I move a probe or sniffer and tip a Timmies XLDD into their precious keyboard tray.    We have a "no beverages" rule in most data centres.....but there is a standing order that all my network nerds ignore it.  Leadership by example. 

(and if they get really pissy about it, their server gets blackholed to 127.0.0.1 :twisted: )


----------



## Shino (Aug 12, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> I've had the same keyboard for nine years.





Irreverent said:


> Eewww! That's just gross.....


It's not that bad as long as you take care of it. I've had my current keyboard since... *does math* 2002. It's a Dell PS/2 keyboard (the one with the rotary volume knob in the corner) and it's the best keyboard I've ever used, and that counts Logitech and Razor boards.

It's come across a few spilled sodas and some PB&J remnants over the years (and no, never any bodily fluids), but because of a really good outer casement design, it's never gotten into the guts of the board.

I make a point of fully dissasembling it and cleaning every nook, cranny, and key with rubbing alcohol and Q-Tips about once every three months or so, so there's never any gunky buildup.

This keyboard has withstood years of typing, FPS gaming, poundings, 4 hardware rebuilds, and 3 9 moves (if you count the dorm move-in-move-outs), and general abuse, and still works just as well as the day I got it.

I gotta hand it to Dell. Most of their stuff sucks nowadays, but this keyboard will be around until the end of time.

Kinda wish it was wireless, though...


EDIT: Also, this belongs in _Bits and Bytes_, or at the very least, _Off Topic_.


----------



## J-wolf (Aug 12, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> (and if they get really pissy about it, their server gets blackholed to 127.0.0.1 :twisted: )


 Nice

I've never killed a keyboard, or anything computer related with liquids. However, I have broken off keys on my laptop and thrown my mouse into a wall (breaking it into many small pieces)


----------



## kingdomjacko (Aug 12, 2009)

coffee. But it did make my keyboard delicious.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 12, 2009)

I have never once killed a keyboard with liquid.

Now, with a HAMMER, that's another story. A very, very satisfying story.


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 12, 2009)

I've never killed a keyboard but I did knock over a very sticky alcoholic drink onto my laptop keyboard once. I had to pull the whole thing to pieces and clean it. It still works today and it's the only laptop I've ever had.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 12, 2009)

daREALnakkers said:


> On a side note my keyboard looks like shit and I heard you can just throw it into the dishwasher and let it properly dry and it'll be kosher. Can someone C/D this?



Rumor denied.



Matt said:


> hot water and chemicals don't work well with circuits. I wouldn't try it.



Two reasons, really.  First is the deposits from dishwashing soap that threaten to wedge inside all the contacts and insulate them, ensuring the cursor does nothing when the keyboard goes clicky clacky.  Second is that the environment inside a keyboard can't get exposed enough to dry out (possibly not for weeks, even) without completely disassembling it.

The cheaper keyboards might not even survive cleaning with Q-tips.

That noted...

I have successfully cleaned an Apple Pro Keyboard (the black model), and I have also successfully recovered and cleaned a customer laptop that received a full plate of pasta alfredo.  The keyboard was a goner in the latter case, but a layer of film without breathing holes under the keyboard (a rarity for books) ensured that the keyboard was the only component that suffered.  Notebook keyboards are a lot more expensive than desktop keyboards, but they can be replaced almost as easily.

I've killed a keyboard with maple syrup, and I nearly killed another with peanut butter.

At work, I'm using a TypeMatrix 2030 (a $100 keyboard) that always has a skin over it to protect it.  I've killed two TypeMatrix 2020s through nothing more than normal use because they had no skins to protect them, and they still managed to gather a whole bunch of gross stuff under the keys.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Aug 12, 2009)

IBM Model M keyboard washes clean of blood and debries with Russian fire hose. :V


----------



## Runefox (Aug 12, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> IBM Model M keyboard washes clean of blood and debries with Russian fire hose. :V



Oh, man, I loved my Model M. I don't know where it is, but the fact that I can't find it makes me incredibly sad. I was looking at buying one online, but they're quite expensive, being that they don't make them anymore. :/


----------



## hitokage (Aug 12, 2009)

daREALnakkers said:


> On a side note my keyboard looks like shit and I heard you can just throw it into the dishwasher and let it properly dry and it'll be kosher. Can someone C/D this?


You can, most of the time, but as a disclaimer there is no guaranty and you may end-up replacing it. You'll also need another keyboard to use while the one you washed is drying. Most of the problems people have afterwards is due to things not being completely dry.

See these links:
Washington Post column Faster Forward
Keyboard Dishwasher Howto on rabidhardware
You CAN Put Your Keyboard in the Dishwasher article on Plastic Bugs
Keyboard Maintenance topic on The HardwareGuys Messageboard


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 12, 2009)

Ive "spilled" cum on my keyboard.


----------



## Chainy (Aug 13, 2009)

Spilt chocolate milk on mine once. A long time ago, my plastic bottle of it exploded on it. However, I dont use that compuer much anyway.


----------



## Bambi (Aug 13, 2009)

I broke one of my keyboards by accidentally shooting ejaculate where it didn't need to be.

Yes, that's right -- _I shoot._


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 13, 2009)

Bambi said:


> I broke one of my keyboards by accidentally shooting ejaculate where it didn't need to be.
> 
> Yes, that's right -- _I shoot._



into peoples mouths.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Aug 13, 2009)

I killed a laptop with Mountain Dew.

:/


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 13, 2009)

Mmm...I think paintwater once *L*.

I watched a girl tip over her iced tea when it was set beside the pc under the cash desk at work.  She panicked, yanked the power cords, and the whole thing caught fire.  It was kind of funny at the time. (because it wasn't me.  does that make me a bad person?)


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 13, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> because it wasn't me.  does that make me a bad person?



Depends on whether you had genuine sympathy for her plight or not while you laughed at the unfolding events.

I'm amazed and relieved that no one in my family has yet managed to drown a keyboard.


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 13, 2009)

I felt sympathy for her, because she was a nice girl and didn't deserve that, but I laughed at the stupidity of it.  So I was laughing at the situation, not at her...and definately not while it was happening.


----------

